

Fashion-conscious men warned we may have reached 'peak beard' - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/fashion/2014/apr/16/fashion-conscious-men-warned-we-may-have-reached-peak-beard

======
pedalpete
Could this not also be explained by saying originality is viewed as more
attractive, at least in Western Societies?

It appears to me the study took one particular trait that was different
between subjects and used that trait as a differentiator, resulting in the
'beards are more attractive when they are less present and beards are less
attractive when they are more present".

If everybody in the study wore red, would somebody in purple be considered
more attractive?

How do studies like this even make it past the sniff test?

